# Diamond rings - how to sell them?



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a couple of diamond engagement rings. One of which is only a year old (before anyone asks - belonged to ex not exs!). The newer one is .5 carat solitaire with full documentation valuing it and recording it as being worth £1700. The other is a mixture of platinum and yellow gold with a smaller diamond in a plat setting, very different type of ring. 

Not sure on best way of selling them in order to get best price. Jewellers are eager to buy gold but not diamonds.

Any ideas guys?


----------

